# shrimp bait recipes



## pede69 (Jun 22, 2008)

Would you guys share your homemade shrimp bait recipes?

Just purchased a new 12 foot net. Time to get going 

Thanks guys,
John

JVille Fl.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I think the whole point of a cast net is to use fresh/live bait. I sure would. Anything that will eat pieces of shrimp will eat a whole one, unless it has a small mouth. Flounder, trout, puppy drum, whiting, ect, ect, ect. 

If you net a bunch and want to freeze some, search on here about how to brine or salt them so they don't get mushy and sling off your hook when you thaw them out later to fish with. Other than that I wouldn't do anything to them, live shrimp is a great bait.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I think he's referring to something to draw shrimp in so he can cast net them. Maybe?


----------



## JFord56 (Feb 5, 2008)

60% fish meal - 40% clay - into a 5 gal bucket. Add a 5# bag of flour. just mix with salt water. This is with course white or red clay. With the powdered kind of clay in a bag you don't need the flour and go 50/50.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

JFord56 said:


> 60% fish meal - 40% clay - into a 5 gal bucket. Add a 5# bag of flour. just mix with salt water. This is with course white or red clay. With the powdered kind of clay in a bag you don't need the flour and go 50/50.


Must be a "Carolina" or a "Georgia" thing!!! Went all over the place here yesterday
to dig up some "clay", but all I found was sand, small sea shells and coquina rocks!!! Just kidding guys...but it sure is nice on here to see how we differ from one area to another when it comes to improvising in order to perfect our craft, LOL!  I hope we continue to learn from one another and I am sure we will!!!


----------



## dmaaero (Jan 27, 2008)

Not homemade, but you can get a can of dog food, poke holes in it with a ice pick, that"ll work just fine.
Now if you can find a dock with a light on it that stays on all night, an doesen"t have much current running by it, you"ll be way ahead of the game !
Check your local laws, some states have limits of how many you can keep per day, also some states let you catch shrimp in closed areas with a cast net !!!


----------

